# Speckled Trout Make Their Debut in Dularge 9-24-16



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

The speckled trout have made a small appearance and the redfish bite is wide open. This is just a taste of whatâ€™s to come when the first cool front shows up. By the looks of it October will be a fish fest

www.impulsefishingcharters.com 
225-776-9820


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=233


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Wrong section. This one's not for guides.


----------

